# Παιδιά που γεννήθηκαν ... στον αέρα



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Δεν αφήνουμε για λίγο την μπούρκα και τη Γαλλία και να δούμε αυτό που ανέδειξε χτες ο Τσίπρας με τη συνοδό του στο προεδρικό μέγαρο. Πληροφορούμαι ότι τα παιδιά των ξένων που γεννιούνται εδώ δεν παίρνουν πιστοποιητικό γέννησης, φτάνουν στα 18 και θεωρούνται αυτόματα μετανάστες, με τον κίνδυνο να απελαθούν στη χώρα απ' όπου είχαν φύγει οι γονείς τους. Στο Άλτερ, που ανέδειξε το θέμα, είπαν ότι φτάνουν τις 200.000 αυτά τα παιδιά. Υπάρχει ευρωπαϊκή πολιτική για το θέμα; Ή κάνει κάθε ευροχώρα του κεφαλιού της;


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι διάβαζα πριν από 2 βδομάδες ότι αυτό θα διορθωθεί ή ότι διορθώθηκε...


----------



## curry (Jul 25, 2008)

Το θέμα το είχε αναδείξει και ο Θεοδωράκης στους Πρωταγωνιστές προ αρκετών μηνών. Δεν έχω υπόψη μου να διορθώθηκε, αλλά μάλλον όχι. Θα ήταν και λίγο άστοχο από την πλευρά του Τσίπρα αν αναδείκνυε ζήτημα ήδη διευθετημένο. Και ναι, Nickel, έτσι είναι, έχουν οδηγήσει στα σύνορα για απέλαση παιδιά που έχουν γεννηθεί και μεγαλώσει εδώ. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει σε άλλες χώρες, αλλά είναι κάτι που αξίζει τον κόπο να διερευνηθεί.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

30/06/2008

*Επιτέλους νόμιμα τα παιδιά μεταναστών*


ΑΦΟΡΑ και το νησί μας και αφορά εκατοντάδες παιδιά κυρίως αλβανικής υπηκοότητας.
Νέα ρύθμιση σχετική με τους μετανάστες δρομολογείται από τον υπ. Εσωτερικών στο σ/ν «Αναδιοργάνωση της δημοτικής αστυνομίας και ρυθμίσεις λοιπών θεμάτων αρμοδιοτήτων του υπ. Εσωτερικών».
Σύμφωνα με αυτήν όσα παιδιά μεταναστών έχουν γεννηθεί στην Ελλάδα, εφόσον οι γονείς τους εξακολουθούν να διαμένουν νομίμως στη χώρα, μετά τη συμπλήρωση του 18ου έτους της ηλικίας τους και εφόσον έχουν ολοκληρώσει την 9χρονη υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση, θα ενταχθούν στο καθεστώς των επί μακρόν διαμενόντων. Χωρίς τις προϋποθέσεις που θεσπίζονται στο Ν. 3386/2005 (ελάχιστο ετήσιο εισόδημα 8.500 ευρώ, ένσημα κ.α.) αλλά με όλα τα πλεονεκτήματα των επί μακρόν διαμενόντων: πενταετή άδεια παραμονής που ανανεώνεται αυτομάτως για δύο ακόμη πενταετίες και στη συνέχεια απόκτηση υπηκοότητας. Μπορούν να ταξιδεύουν ελεύθερα στην Ε.Ε. για σπουδές ή εργασία, έχουν όλα τα ασφαλιστικά, κοινωνικά και εκπαιδευτικά δικαιώματα που έχει ένας έλληνας πολίτης. Οι άδειες θα χορηγηθούν απευθείας από τις περιφέρειες.
«Με αυτήν την πρωτοβουλία της κυβέρνησης για πρώτη φορά ανοίγει ένας σοβαρός διάλογος για το καθεστώς των παιδιών μεταναστών που έχουν γεννηθεί ή μεγαλώσει στη χώρα μας» σημειώνει ο κ. Χρονόπουλος. «Είναι παράλογο ένας νέος άνθρωπος, που έχει εισαχθεί στο Πανεπιστήμιο και έχει προχωρήσει σε μεταπτυχιακές και διδακτορικές σπουδές, να αναζητά δουλειά όπου να ‘ναι, όταν ολοκληρώσει τις σπουδές του, για να μη γίνει παράνομος. Ξέρετε πόσα από αυτά τα παιδιά καταλήγουν να εργάζονται ως οικοδόμοι ή καθαρίστριες; Η πλειονότητα. Είναι παράλογο να απειλούνται με απέλαση από ένα κράτος που έχει πληρώσει τόσα χρόνια, τόσα χρήματα για την εκπαίδευσή τους»...
Το γεγονός ότι από τη ρύθμιση εξαιρούνται όσα παιδιά έχουν έρθει σε μικρή ηλικία (οπότε εκπαιδεύτηκαν εδώ) ή έχουν γεννηθεί εδώ, αλλά οι γονείς τους επέστρεψαν στη χώρα καταγωγής (κάτι που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τα ίδια, διότι την Ελλάδα γνωρίζουν ως πατρίδα τους) είναι ελλείψεις που πρέπει να καλυφθούν. Αδιευκρίνιστο παραμένει, αν θα ζητηθεί η καταβολή του παραβόλου των 900 ευρώ που είχε προβλεφθεί για τους επί μακρόν διαμένοντες (κρίθηκε παράνομο και καταχρηστικό από το ΣτΕ).

http://www.alithia.gr/newspaper/2008/30062008/30062008,26761.html


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ, Αμβρόσιε, για την τεκμηρίωση. Μίζερο ακόμα, μίζερο. Μια κοινωνία υπογεννητικότητας που τρέμει για την αλλοίωσή της. Σε λίγες δεκαετίες δεν θα μπορούμε να λέμε ότι καταγόμαστε απευθείας από τον Μέγα Αλέξανδρο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 25, 2008)

Ναι. Τουλάχιστον είναι ένα βήμα. Άντε και το επόμενο σύντομα.


----------



## curry (Jul 26, 2008)

Επιτέλους, ας γίνει κάτι και για τα αυτονόητα. Ελπίζω μόνο να μην μείνουν στην δρομολόγηση της ρύθμισης (είμαι λίγο άπιστος Θωμάς). Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ενώ ψάχνω με αρκετές λέξεις κλειδιά, δεν βρίσκω κάτι στον αθηναϊκό Τύπο. Μόνο άρθρα που παρουσιάζουν την κατάσταση ως έχει μέχρι σήμερα. Παίζει κανένα τέτοιο link; (μην αρχίσω να θάβω τον αθηναϊκό τύπο χωρίς λόγο). 
Και ναι, βρήκα κάτι στην Καθημερινή.


----------

